# coccidiosis treatment



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Just curious on what people like to use for the treatment and prevention of coccidiosis ??...what would be your first choice albon ,corid or sulmet ?? I know its best to rotate it but I want to know what would be peoples first choice on what to use when it comes right down to it ?? thanks for any input you can aford to share


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I use albon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for your input ,its funny that albon seems to be the cheapest too


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I use Diclazuril - Appertex is simillar.
(I also find that price of the drug has nothing to do with its efficiency)


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*antibiotics*

pigeons can have penicillin,,i found having clavamox-(augmentin)-on hand has saved many birds in peril./.the med also has potassium which protects-gi tract tissue-and forces the parasite to starve to death/.i thought it was important to note how the med works..sincerely james waller


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> Just curious on what people like to use for the treatment and prevention of coccidiosis ??...what would be your first choice albon ,corid or sulmet ?? I know its best to rotate it but I want to know what would be peoples first choice on* what to use when it comes right down to it *?? thanks for any input you can aford to share


I use supportive measures: probiotics-( heavy daily doses for several days then every other day), ACV, garlic caps, alternate with Reishi cap, and a drop of colloidal silver down the throat daily.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to have albon but haven't ordered any in a long time. I've found corid and sulmet locally so that's what I'm using.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used the sulmet, just because it was at the feed store, here is what was said about corid on the cote site.
: Amprolium (Corid, Amprol) 
Description: Amprolium is a chemical that is very similar to thiamine in structure. It is a coccidiostatic by substituting for thiamine during the coccidia life cycle. 
Usage: As a coccidiostat. 
Adverse reactions: None that are common. 
Dosage: 1 teaspoon per gallon (20% powder) for 3 - 5 days. 6 - 12 ml/gallon (9% solution) for 3 - 5 days. 
Comments: Amprolium is highly effective, can be mixed with other drugs, and doesn't seem to affect performance. It is considered by many to be the drug of choice for coccidiosis. Vitamins should not be used during treatment, but recommended by many after treatment. 

here is another bit from an aritlcle from a vet on the IF site.
In the past, the common treatment of coccidiosis was the use of sulfa drugs, notably Sulmet. One of our modern drugs, also a sulfa-based product is Vetisulid which is useful against coccidia and bacterial infections as well. One of the best modern drugs to use is Amprol (Amprolium). Another very effective drug is Baycox. After using Amprol (not while you are using it), give your birds a day or two of a multi-vitamin mix in the drinking water. 

and here is what they said about the sulmet.
: Sulfamethazine (Sulmet) 
Description: Sulfamethazine is a sulfa drug that is coccidiostatic. 
Usage: As a coccidiostat. 
Adverse reactions: May decrease a birds vigor when used for the full course of treatment. 
Dosage: 1 tablespoon per gallon for 3 - 5 days. 
Comments: A popular coccidiostat but no better than amprolium in most cases. Birds typically become listless during treatment (full 5 days of treatment) and therefore it is not recommended for use during racing. 

I would pick the corid. only if there is a big problem. it is hard to test for as the cocci can mulitply in warm conditions after you get the sample, if it is warm they can multiply on the way to the lab. so I would go by the symptoms of the birds. also, as you probably aready know if you clean the loft everday it does not have a chance to mulitply and be picked up by the birds. as said here in this article.
Droppings: In short scrape the loft daily. When a pigeon has coccidia or worms, these organisms are passed in the droppings. They are not, however, infective at that point. They have to sit around for 48 hours or so before they will reinfect a pigeon when eaten. If you will scrape daily you will greatly reduce the reinfection rate in your birds with coccidia and worms. You also will reduce problems with bacterial diseases like E. coli.


----------



## fearle55 (Oct 14, 2009)

great advice keep it up


----------

